# Drivers Side Front Window Not Working



## laumann (May 5, 2012)

I have a 2005 Nissan Frontier LE.
This evening, the front drivers side window stopped working. It worked fine this morning and this afternoon, but when I pressed the button to make it lower, there was no response. 
The motor gave no hint of going out, as there was no binding, no strange smells, and no noises coming when the button was pressed. 
All the other windows operate normally. 
What I am wondering is there a way to pop the panel off to get to the switches to attempt to clean them WITHOUT having to take the entire door panel off? I figured I could start with possibly cleaning the contact points and then move on from there if that is not the problem.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You.

laumann


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, this isn't an uncommon problem and cleaning the contacts with some electrical contact cleaner will usually fix the problem. I saw a write-up with pics on some website going through the procedure, but I can't remember which one. It may have been TheNissanPath.com, but I'm not 100% positive. You may be able to Google-search for it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right, there is 1 screw holding the trim on for the switch, and another 2 or 3 for the switch itself


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just make sure you put all the windows up before you remove and take apart the switch. This way if you break the switch, you won't be stuck with your windows open until you get a replacement!


----------

